# Solar panels and woodburners



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Ideally I would like to install solar panels and a woodburner with back boiler in my house (Alto Minho area) rather than a gas boiler. Does anyone have any advice on suppliers? Whether you can get either second hand? The costs and general pros/cons. Are there any grants available? Many thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Grants have finished and where very restrictive in choice of equipment.
Costs is all about what you want to achieve, and importance you place being green or saving money.
the LeRoy Merlin brochures will show you costs for solar water, relativley cheap unless you want to store it prices then start jumping.
PM me when you've posted enough and I'll give you some contacts.
One of the benefits with living near Spanish border gas is nearly half Portugal's price.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

One of the minuses is that the Spanish police love sitting just over the border with a speed gun and adore getting a Portuguese plated car. The feckers said I was doing 76kmh round a roundabout! They gave me the choice of €96 on the spot or €120 plus court costs if I decided to fight it, not that I feel bitter about it of course.


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Grants have finished and where very restrictive in choice of equipment.
> Costs is all about what you want to achieve, and importance you place being green or saving money.
> the LeRoy Merlin brochures will show you costs for solar water, relativley cheap unless you want to store it prices then start jumping.
> PM me when you've posted enough and I'll give you some contacts.
> One of the benefits with living near Spanish border gas is nearly half Portugal's price.


Thanks very much - I'll PM you.


----------



## bhbloom (Jan 16, 2008)

The only comment I have re Woodburners, is to buy a cast iron one, not a steel one.

It gives off 2 to 3 times the heat so is much more efficient but costs a bit more.


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks very much for your advice. Sorry haven't responded before - had trouble getting onto the site - been told it may because of Adobe Flash or cookies...


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

silvers said:


> One of the minuses is that the Spanish police love sitting just over the border with a speed gun and adore getting a Portuguese plated car. The feckers said I was doing 76kmh round a roundabout! They gave me the choice of €96 on the spot or €120 plus court costs if I decided to fight it, not that I feel bitter about it of course.


I think you have masked your feelings quite well


----------



## Adam M (May 23, 2011)

Lupin101 said:


> Ideally I would like to install solar panels and a woodburner with back boiler in my house (Alto Minho area) rather than a gas boiler. Does anyone have any advice on suppliers? Whether you can get either second hand? The costs and general pros/cons. Are there any grants available? Many thanks.


Hey there....

As it happens I had a friend just ask me about the same thing. He wanted a wood pellet burner for his house as they are very economical. I know of a supplier in Poland who is very good and the boilers are highly praised. 

Google this and have a look. EKO-VIMAR ORLANSKI

The boilers work out at around 300 euro deliver each and the price includes tax. Apparently they are much cheaper than buying them in Portugal.

Have a look and if you are interested then I can email you some stuff.

Oh, and the manuals are in English and the parts are available direct from the supplier.


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Adam M said:


> Hey there....
> 
> As it happens I had a friend just ask me about the same thing. He wanted a wood pellet burner for his house as they are very economical. I know of a supplier in Poland who is very good and the boilers are highly praised.
> 
> ...



Thanks Adam - I will have a look.


----------

